# killifish



## BettaMommaHeather (Jan 22, 2016)

So hubs just msged me from work about killifish, after googling them I am a little intrigued. My skills as an epic internet searcher have failed me today(I am blaming the cold/flu meds) and I can't find anything about tank size recommendations and basic care and start up type stuff to see if it is even something we should consider. 
Does anyone have any experience with this type of fish? Any links? Recommendations.


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

I just have a little experience with them, they were among the first fish I ever had. I just recall that mine liked to hang out at the surface, they were very aggressive, they swam very fast and chased other fish and ate the fish that were small enough. They are beautiful hearty fish but I wouldn't have one again after my initial experience. Perhaps others have a different view though. Good luck : )


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

^ no I fully agree with you on that my current killifish are the same for the most part, they just don't chase the other fish. they do hang at the top of the water but that depends on the type of killifish you get, the ones that I currently have are Striped Panchax they are quite fast.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

The Golden Wonder (_Apolcheilus lineatus_) and the Florida Flag fish (_Jordanella floridae_) are probably the most commonly available killifish and are great to start out with. I see them at my LFS and chains on a regular basis.

With killifish it's really important that you do your research as many varieties of them are annuals, meaning they have a very short life span. The positive side of this is that their eggs can be removed from the aquarium after they spawn and stored for years until you are ready to hatch them and create a new generation.

One of my LFSs gets them in from time to time. Last summer they got in a few pairs of Rachovii killies. At $29.99 a pair they seem expensive for a fish that will only live a few months but you are really buying the eggs that they are going to produce and it's up to you to keep the life cycle going.








_Nothobranchius rachovii_

My favorite is the little west African Clown killifish (_Epiplatys annulatus_).


----------

